# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی یا داروسازی دانشگاه آزاد

## ssarvenaz97

سلام دوستان درصدای تقریبی من ادبیات 48 عربی25 دینی 89 زبان 61 زمین 0 ریاضی 76 زیست 42 فیزیک 85 شیمی 0  منطقه 3ام تخمین رتبه قلمچی رتبه بین 1000 تا 1500 داد تخمین رتبه گزینه دو رتبه بین 1200 تا 1400 و تراز 9400 و زیرگرو1 3000 تا 3500 و زیر گروه دو 4000 تا 4500 داد و سایت هیوا واسه دانشگاه ازاد تراز 9200 داد......میتونم واسه پزشکی یا دارو ازاد یا مازاد ازاد امیدوار باشم؟؟؟ بین الملل که فکر نکنم بشه اخه چون شیمیم 0عه زیر گروهم پایینه....بسیج فعالم دارم

----------


## ssarvenaz97

کسی نظری نداره؟

----------


## sina1379

نه

----------


## Seyed Chester

> سلام دوستان درصدای تقریبی من ادبیات 48 عربی25 دینی 89 زبان 61 زمین 0 ریاضی 76 زیست 42 فیزیک 85 شیمی 0  منطقه 3ام تخمین رتبه قلمچی رتبه بین 1000 تا 1500 داد تخمین رتبه گزینه دو رتبه بین 1200 تا 1400 و تراز 9400 و زیرگرو1 3000 تا 3500 و زیر گروه دو 4000 تا 4500 داد و سایت هیوا واسه دانشگاه ازاد تراز 9200 داد......میتونم واسه پزشکی یا دارو ازاد یا مازاد ازاد امیدوار باشم؟؟؟ بین الملل که فکر نکنم بشه اخه چون شیمیم 0عه زیر گروهم پایینه....بسیج فعالم دارم


شيمي نرسيدي بزني يا كلا حذف كردي؟

----------


## ssarvenaz97

> شيمي نرسيدي بزني يا كلا حذف كردي؟


نرسیدم بزنم

----------


## Sonnet

بر اساس چیزی که سایت هیوا نوشته بله میشه

----------


## INFERNAL

والا من فکر میکنم رتبه بالاتر از این بشه
اگه بره بالاتر بعید میدونم بشه

----------


## ssarvenaz97

> والا من فکر میکنم رتبه بالاتر از این بشه
> اگه بره بالاتر بعید میدونم بشه


ینی رتبم بدتر میشه؟؟؟

----------


## INFERNAL

> ینی رتبم بدتر میشه؟؟؟


اره چون اوصلا این تخمین رتبه ها تاثیر بده درصد صفر رو لحاظ نمیکنن

----------


## RGA

بچه ها با میانگین عمومی ۵۴ و اختصاصی ۲۵،داروسازی پردیس قبول میشم ؟

----------


## Mehdi.jj

خيلي شخمي زدي رياضي بالا فيزيك بالا اونوقت زيست ٤٠ وشيمي ٠ ، واقعا تخمين رتبه نزن جون اين مدل كارنامرو كمه،شيمي بهت تراز منفي ميده زيست هم همينطور اما فيزيك رياضيت خيلي خوبه بنظرم اون دوتا ميتونن اثر منفي شيميتو خنثي بكنن با توجه به اينكه شيمي ضريب ٩ داره و اونا ٦،  ديگه تخمين رو بيخيال بشو و منتظر بمون مث ماها

----------


## Mehdi.jj

> بچه ها با میانگین عمومی ۵۴ و اختصاصی ۲۵،داروسازی پردیس قبول میشم ؟


بعيد ميدونم پرديس دارو نهايت تا ١٠ هزار كشوري ميگيره اما زيستو شما ٢٥ بزني كه اوت ميشي كامل

----------


## A.H.M

> بچه ها با میانگین عمومی ۵۴ و اختصاصی ۲۵،داروسازی پردیس قبول میشم ؟


درصداتو کامل بگو

----------


## Mehran123

بچه ها به نظرتون با ادبیات43 عرب 75 دین 57 زبان 78 ر56 ز78 ف45 ش43 پردیس پزشکی میارم؟

----------


## mehrab98

> بچه ها به نظرتون با ادبیات43 عرب 75 دین 57 زبان 78 ر56 ز78 ف45 ش43 پردیس پزشکی میارم؟


اره احتمال خیلی زیاد ... حتی ممکنه سراسری هم بیاری.ریاضی فیزیکت منطقی و خوبه زیستت عالیه شیمیتم با توجه ب سختی خوبه
یه مقدار ادبیاتت پایینه. 
به نظرم حتما پردیس میاری.

----------


## Mehran123

> اره احتمال خیلی زیاد ... حتی ممکنه سراسری هم بیاری.ریاضی فیزیکت منطقی و خوبه زیستت عالیه شیمیتم با توجه ب سختی خوبه
> یه مقدار ادبیاتت پایینه. 
> به نظرم حتما پردیس میاری.


داداش منو به زندگی امید وار کردی مرسی

----------


## RGA

ادبیات : ۵۸
عربی: ۴۹
دینی:۵۴
زبان:۵۷
زیست:۴۱ 
ریاضی: ۳۰
فیزیک ۲۰
شیمی : ۱۲

----------


## RGA

ادبیات : ۵۸
عربی: ۴۹
دینی:۵۴
زبان:۵۷
زیست:۴۱ 
ریاضی: ۳۰
فیزیک ۲۰
شیمی : ۱۲

----------


## A.H.M

> ادبیات : ۵۸
> عربی: ۴۹
> دینی:۵۴
> زبان:۵۷
> زیست:۴۱ 
> ریاضی: ۳۰
> فیزیک ۲۰
> شیمی : ۱۲


رتبه تخمینی گزینه دو 8 تا 9 هزار
نمیخوام ناامیدت ککنم ولی با این رتبه شانس پرستاری هم پایینه چه برسه به پردیس دارو
ولی امیدت به خدا باشه و بدون هرچه اون بخواد بهترینته برات

----------


## A.H.M



----------


## ssarvenaz97

> خيلي شخمي زدي رياضي بالا فيزيك بالا اونوقت زيست ٤٠ وشيمي ٠ ، واقعا تخمين رتبه نزن جون اين مدل كارنامرو كمه،شيمي بهت تراز منفي ميده زيست هم همينطور اما فيزيك رياضيت خيلي خوبه بنظرم اون دوتا ميتونن اثر منفي شيميتو خنثي بكنن با توجه به اينكه شيمي ضريب ٩ داره و اونا ٦،  ديگه تخمين رو بيخيال بشو و منتظر بمون مث ماها


ناامید کردی

----------

